# Dangerous Chicken Nails?



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

My boy loves his chicken feet and I had just finished trimming the super sharp looking nails off the toes when I realized that I don't know if the nails would even be harmful if he ate them. 

Are there any experiences with the nails on raw chicken feet being too sharp or dangerous to feed? 

Am I justified in giving chicken pedicures before Kaiju can enjoy his snack?


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

They are wicked sharp, so I agree with trimming them off, if for no other reason than better safe than sorry!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I've fed plenty without trimming


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've fed them for years and never trimmed them first.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My dogs eat them with nails. Even my 9 lbs dog eat them with nails.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sounds like the general consensus is they're not as dangerous as they look. I'm not sure why I decided chicken nails were so dangerous when I have no qualms about throwing him an untrimmed antler straight off the deer's head. I guess chicken toenails secretly freak me out a bit...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I cut the nails off the first time I bought chicken feet. That grossed me out to no end for some reason. *grin*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it would gross me out trimming the nails. Feeding chicken feet is a gross business to go about doing. But the darn dogs love them so much. I generally use them as a high value treat when we have company over. 

My Doxie takes her time eating them. Very slowly. Toe by toe. She'll carry it around for a bit as well. Everyone else pretty much gobbles them up.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bob has only had an issue once with chicken feet, he decided he wasn't going to chew it properly, and about 10 minutes later it came back up. 
I've never trimmed nails on them all our other dogs have been fine with them. 

I think what freaks me out the most is that they look almost like human hands... And also the calluses on them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

